# Where can I get salt Nic base in Cape Town?



## Michaelsa (28/8/20)

As per title
Got sorted


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/8/20)

Perhaps you should post this question here :

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/who-has-stock.f68/


----------



## LeislB (28/8/20)

BLCK Vapour


----------

